# Mail server problems



## thaimic

Hi every one,
Please help me.

recent days when I check my account from outlook express. I receive some feedback from MDmonde mail server with received error message as follows: "Transient Delivery Failure"
please see details.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
MDaemon Delivery Status Notification - http://www.altn.com/dsn
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> The attached message had TEMPORARY non-fatal delivery errors.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY - YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> MDaemon is configured to automatically retry delivery at configured
> intervals.  Subsequent attempts to deliver this message are pending.
>
> --- Session Transcript ---
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: Parsing message 
> <xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\pd35000012373.msg>
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: *  From: huong@abc.com.vn
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: *  To: hoan@scde.com.vn
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: *  Subject: Re: SIK011101/2 and Order Forecast
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: *  Size (bytes): 1127823
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: *  Message-ID: 
> <01fc01cbbbab$5df10770$0800000a@abc.com.vn>
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: *  Route slip host: scde.com.vn
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: *  Route slip port: 25
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: Attempting SMTP connection to [scde.com.vn]
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:46:50: Resolving MX records for [scde.com.vn] (DNS 
> Server: 203.162.0.181)...
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:00: *  DNS: 10 second wait for DNS response exceeded 
> (attempt 1 of 3)
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:00: Resolving MX records for [scde.com.vn] (DNS 
> Server: 203.162.0.11)...
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:10: *  DNS: 10 second wait for DNS response exceeded 
> (attempt 2 of 3)
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:10: Resolving MX records for [scde.com.vn] (DNS 
> Server: 203.162.0.181)...
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:20: *  DNS: 10 second wait for DNS response exceeded 
> (attempt 3 of 3)
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:20: Attempting SMTP connection to [scde.com.vn:25]
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:20: Resolving A record for [scde.com.vn] (DNS 
> Server: 203.162.0.181)...
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:30: *  DNS: 10 second wait for DNS response exceeded 
> (attempt 1 of 3)
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:30: Attempting SMTP connection to [scde.com.vn:25]
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:30: Resolving A record for [scde.com.vn] (DNS 
> Server: 203.162.0.11)...
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:40: *  DNS: 10 second wait for DNS response exceeded 
> (attempt 2 of 3)
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:40: Attempting SMTP connection to [scde.com.vn:25]
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:40: Resolving A record for [scde.com.vn] (DNS 
> Server: 203.162.0.181)...
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:50: *  DNS: 10 second wait for DNS response exceeded 
> (attempt 3 of 3)
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:50: This message is 62 minutes old; it has 0 minutes 
> left in this queue
> Mon 2011-01-24 17:47:50: Remote queue lifetime exceeded; message placed in 
> retry queue
> --- End Transcript ---


----------



## blondie101010

This problem is because the recipient's email server ( scde.com.vn ) is not responding.

Unfortunately there isn't much you can do about it, but wait and hope for the best.


----------



## thaimic

Thanks blondie101010


----------

